
Eric Ries Lean Startup talk at MIT -- videos - dshah
http://dev.hubspot.com/bid/32028/Eric-Ries-Lean-Startup-talk-at-MIT-videos
======
YoavShapira
Interesting talk, even if the video quality is just OK.

